# Harvest Moon and Story of Seasons!



## Samansu (Oct 15, 2016)

*Hi there!*

*I was wondering if there were any other Harvest Moon and Story of Seasons fans here! I have been playing them since Harvest Moon 64 and I really love the series. I am not a huge fan of the 'new' Harvest Moon games (post Harvest Moon/Story of Seasons split), but the new game Skytree Village looks pretty interesting. If you feel like it and are a fan, answer these questions! ^-^*​

```
[B][FONT=Book Antiqua][SIZE=4][COLOR="#008000"]Favorite Game:[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/B]
[B][FONT=Book Antiqua][SIZE=4][COLOR="#008000"]Least Favorite Game:[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/B]
[B][FONT=Book Antiqua][SIZE=4][COLOR="#008000"]Favorite Crop:[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/B]
[B][FONT=Book Antiqua][SIZE=4][COLOR="#008000"]Favorite Animal:[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/B]
[B][FONT=Book Antiqua][SIZE=4][COLOR="#008000"]Favorite Festival:[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/B]
[B][FONT=Book Antiqua][SIZE=4][COLOR="#008000"]Favorite Bachelor:[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/B]
[B][FONT=Book Antiqua][SIZE=4][COLOR="#008000"]Favorite Bachelorette:[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/B]
[B][FONT=Book Antiqua][SIZE=4][COLOR="#008000"]Do you like Rival Marriages?:[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/B]
```


*Here are my answers!*

*Favorite Game:* Harvest Moon: Animal Parade
*Least Favorite Game:* Harvest Moon: The Lost Valley
*Favorite Crop:* Strawberry
*Favorite Animal:* Sheep
*Favorite Festival:* Starry Night Festival in Animal Parade
*Favorite Bachelor:* Klaus from Story of Seasons
*Favorite Bachelorette:* Candice from Animal Parade
*Do you like Rival Marriages?:* Yes and I wish they would bring them back! :C


----------



## TARDISMouse (Oct 21, 2016)

I'm so glad someone made a thread like this! I've been a huge fan since I was in fifth or sixth grade and I'm super excited for Story of Seasons: Trio of Towns! 

I'm also surprised that my answers to the questions are pretty similar to yours! 

Favorite Game: It's a tough one, but I'd say Story of Seasons or ToT/AP.
Least Favorite Game: The Lost Valley. 
Favorite Crop: Strawberries
Favorite Animal: I like the Suffolk Sheep and their cute pink wool  It reminds me of cotton candy (which is why I almost always have a sheep named Cottyn and a suffolk named Candie)
Favorite Festival: Firefly Festival and Starry Night Festival
Favorite Bachelor: Klaus from Story of Seasons! I love him to bits, and I'm glad I did the extra work to get his reverse confession and reverse proposal  (Also, I wish people weren't so rude to others about their choice of bachelor/bachelorette. I'm getting really tired of seeing it all over the fandom)
Favorite Bachelorette: Candace from Tree of Tranquility/Animal Parade. She reminds me a lot of myself, actually.
Do you like rival marriages: Ah, yes and no. Yes because most of the pairings were just so sweet together, and no because some could have been executed better. I'd like it if they brought back rival marriages in a way that's similar to the support system in Fire Emblem, like having multiple potential pairings for each character, and allowing the player to have at least some input in who gets together. Like if you don't like X character with Y character, you can put X with Z, for example.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 21, 2016)

TARDISMouse said:


> I'm so glad someone made a thread like this! I've been a huge fan since I was in fifth or sixth grade and I'm super excited for Story of Seasons: Trio of Towns!
> 
> I'm also surprised that my answers to the questions are pretty similar to yours!
> 
> ...



Oh wow! Our answers ARE really similar! XD Cottyn and Candie are adorable names for sheep! ^-^ I also really like the goats! They are cute too! 

Why do you like those festivals best? I like them because they actually seem romantic! ^///^

I agree about rude people in the fandom! I am an adult so I don't like the shota-esqe characters as marriage candidates and tend to go for the older/more mature guys (Klaus, Jin, Gale, etc.) and the shy/quiet/serious girls (Angela, Candice, Maria, Mary Sabrina, etc.), but I don't go around bashing the other characters just because it isn't my style! 

Yeah the shy/quiet/serious girls remind me of myself too, so that is why I like them! ^-^

I like your idea with the rival marriages a lot! The Fire Emblem system works really well IMO, so it would be nice if they implemented it! Mostly I just hate that everyone else in town is perpetually single! :C It makes me sad that they are forever alone because you didn't choose them. They deserve to be happy too! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

and I am soooo pumped for Trio of Towns! ^-^ Right now I am planning to marry either Ludus or Ford in my girl file and Siluka or Kasumi for my boy file! I wish they would let us have more than 2 save files again! It is so hard to choose! ;n;

Also I really like that there seem to be a TON of events and chances for scenes with the bachelors and bachelorettes! It is super exciting! ^-^ <3


----------



## TARDISMouse (Oct 21, 2016)

Yeah, that's mainly why I like those festivals, too! I like the cute romantic stuff.

Rude people in the fandom is actually why I stopped using Miiverse except as a quick way to save screenshots to my computer, and stopped looking in the HM/SoS tags on tumblr. I just got tired of immature/petty arguing, and I saw it everywhere I went, it seems like. I tend to like the more mature bachelors too, and it frustrates me how people like to complain that they're old, or call them gross or perverts and the like. I personally wouldn't feel comfortable marrying someone like Mistel for example, since he looks really young, but I don't attack those that do like him because I can understand that different people have different opinions/preferences, and that's just fine. I just wish people could leave each other alone. Just be happy and play the game, you know?

I hate that too, when my character is the only one in town that ever gets married, it makes me feel bad because I want everyone else to be happy, too. That's why I think it could work really well with a FE-type system. (On a semi-related note, I was so happy when both Kamil and Licorice were in SoS, because I've shipped them together since they were Cam and Reina in Tale of Two Towns. I dunno, I always thought they'd be a cute couple for some reason.) 

And in yet another similarity, those are my two bachelors of choice from the new SoS! XD  I haven't decided yet who I'll marry on my boy file, though. I'm super excited for how each town is so different and has its own festivals, it looks really interesting and I can't wait for the game to be released!


----------



## Samansu (Oct 22, 2016)

Haha! Maybe we are secretly related! We are so similar! ^-^ 

I agree that Cam and Reina would be super cute together! I wish we could make them get together! ;n; 

Yeah I am really excited about all of the variety of events and festivals! They have always been my favorite part anyway! ^-^ My only problem will be wanting to do everything all at once and not having the time! XD


----------



## Greggy (Oct 22, 2016)

*Favorite Game: *Innocent Life. Back to Nature and The Lost Valley are also good. So much hate for The Lost Valley. I, myself, loved the farm customization and crop varieties the game offered. I'm honestly excited for Skytree Village.
*Least Favorite Game:* Story of Seasons. The game felt like a huge chore to me, so I sold it back again. I also HATED A New Beginning.
*Favorite Crop:* Sweet Potatoes
*Favorite Animal: *Cow
*Favorite Festival:* Tomato Festival from Back to Nature
*Favorite Bachelor:* Chase from Animal Parade
*Favorite Bachelorette:* Karen from Back to Nature
*Do you like Rival Marriages?:* Depends. I wish there's a matchmaking system in the game where you can pair up bachelors and bachelorettes and have children like in the Fire Emblem games.

I like Harvest Moon (Story of Seasons, not so much), but I don't really consider myself a part of the fandom. I find the Harvest Moon/Story of Seasons fandom quite annoying.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 22, 2016)

Thanks for the response! ^-^

I by no means hate The Lost Valley, but it isn't really my style. It is definitely interesting though and I am looking forward to Skytree Village too!

Tomato festival was so fun! <3 We need more mini game festivals!

Oh yeah the fandom is awful! I have been playing for over 10 years, but I don't consider myself to be in the fandom.


----------



## Greggy (Oct 22, 2016)

The severe lack of fun minigames in the festivals made my playthroughs in newer Harvest Moon games shorter. Back to Nature really nailed it with the festivals!

Also the thing that crossed the line with the Harvest Moon/Story of Seasons fandom to me is that they are constantly hating on everything Natsume makes even though Natsume is trying their best to live up with the Harvest Moon name by listening through fan feedback. I don't like how Tumblr and the other websites being blinded with hate on Skytree Village without knowing how much it improves over The Lost Valley just because it's not Story of Seasons, and they're circlejerking on how much of a "flawless piece of art" Story of Seasons is, disregarding its major flaws, just because it's the real Bokujou Monogatari.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 22, 2016)

OMG yes! BtN had the best festivals! That is one thing I have hated about the newer games. Festivals are just boring cutscene things... I wan races, tomato fights, egg hunting, and swimming! ^-^

Ugh they do? I avoid all of those places because I just don't have time to deal with that. Really the major thing I disliked about Lost Valley was the lack of a village. Everything else was totally fine! Also, it was their first attempt! Cut them some slack guys! The improvements from Lost Valley to Skytree Village look amazing! Some people are jerks and just want to hate I guess. I'm too old to have irrational and passionate hatred for something! XD


----------



## Greggy (Oct 22, 2016)

Yeah, it's better to avoid Tumblr, Reddit, and Miiverse whenever a Natsume Harvest Moon is announced. Such a shame.

Anyway... enough of that, who are your favorite NPCs? My favorite NPC is Duke. He's such a bro towards my farmer. We could go drinking in the Inn's bar after a hard day's work.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 22, 2016)

Hmm I always really liked Barley and May in BtN. I always felt bad for little May and Barley was really sweet. Duke was pretty cool too, but I'm not a bro so he isn't my favorite! XD BtN really was a great game. I wish the for Girl version didn't end when you got married though! :C


----------



## Greggy (Oct 22, 2016)

To me, BtN had the best set of cast. The NPCs aren't too eccentric and they feel like they're really residents of Mineral Town. Barley is a sweet old man that taught me how to make ice cream, and May's backstory is complex based on Manna's gossip.

I played the Girl version of BtN in the PSP (which is called Harvest Moon Boy And Girl) and I don't want to get married and just lez out over Karen, but the game still ended because I didn't get married. Still, Back To Nature is a great game.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 22, 2016)

Yeah they did a great job with them. It was definitely an improvement on HM64 for sure! They really did feel believable. Sometimes the NPCs are more like caricatures! 

Oh yeah I have Harvest Moon Boy and Girl. I as super disappointed that it will end even if I don't get married though... That is lame! :C It is still an amazing game for sure! ^-^


----------



## Greggy (Oct 22, 2016)

Harvest Moon 64 had a darker theme to it. I played BtN first before 64, and I was weirded out with the different relationships and how broken Karen is. It made me appreciate the lighter and more fun tone of of BtN.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 22, 2016)

HM64 was my first Harvest Moon game, and I still love it! It is pretty dark though. Gotz is an abusive alcoholic, so both Sasha and Karen are really broken. I am always torn because I want to save Karen, but if you let Ann and Cliff get married they beat each other soo... I usually marry Ann to prevent that. It is priority number one for me to befriend everyone in the vineyard in that game, so their situation is better! ^-^


----------



## Greggy (Oct 22, 2016)

Yup, the vineyard people had so much problems in them so I always try to befriend them first whenever I replay 64. In BtN I always let Cliff go away and make Ann an old maid because of the... past problems they had together in 64. I still married Karen in BtN and made Ann single forever, she doesn't seem to be lonely about it anyway.

A Wonderful Life is also tough when it comes to picking which girl to marry. I married Muffy though. I don't want her to be heartbroken again but I don't want Celia to be bitter towards me. I never married Nami (I might if I play as a girl, but noooo, no same-sex marriage in Harvest Moon), but from what I've heard she's a deadbeat mother if you married her. I made Nami leave the town after marrying Muffy over her.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 22, 2016)

Yeah that may not be a bad idea. Ann seems content not to marry in 64 for sure. I feel like she wants I more in BtN. Poor Karen gets screwed in BtN too since she has to marry Rick and he ia a huge jerk! XD

I have married Name before and she is pretty awful as a mom. I like Celia better than Muffy, but I do feel bad for Muffy... See this is why I want rival marriage! I don't want to leave a girl lonely and miserable forever because I didn't choose her... ;n;


----------



## Greggy (Oct 22, 2016)

Yup, Ann certainly doesn't want to get married off in BtN so I made her stay that way. I don't even like Cliff, sorry for the fangirls.

I don't even think there's someone for Muffy in A Wonderful Life, unlike Celia (who has Marlin) and Nami (who has Gustafa or Cody? It's either one of them I can't recall). Griffin was more like a father to her. If you didn't married Muffy you'll feel bad about her because she often cries at the beach every night because she's getting so lonely. Muffy is also a sweet wife and a good mother without being too boring and traditional, so she's my pick in AWL.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 22, 2016)

Yeah I will admit I haven't played AWL since I was a kid and I wrote Muffy off as a ditzy, spoiled girl so I never got to know her. I always wanted to protect Celia from Marlin he was a jerk, but maybe he is sweet to her. Poor Muffy really is all alone. Maybe I will try to marry her next time. Honestly I want to marry Flora though! XD yay for hot archaeologists! ^///^


----------



## Greggy (Oct 22, 2016)

You can only marry Flora in the DS games, which I never played, afaik. Too bad, I also liked her.
Speaking of hot archaeologists, what's your opinion on Calvin or Phoebe from ToT/AP? They seem to be forgettable in the fandom but I like them both, especially their child Heath.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 23, 2016)

Yeah I think that is the only one where you can marry her and that is a shame because she is amazing! I will be marrying her when I play for sure!

I really like both Calvin and Phoebe! They are both smart, independent, and interesting. I certainly think they deserve to be more popular! My only issue is that I also LOVE them together! I have never married either because they seem to be a perfect couple. But yeah the smart girls are hot, and Calvin is like Indiana Jones so... ^.~


----------



## Greggy (Oct 23, 2016)

I could've married Calvin in my female file in Animal Parade, but I can't resist Chase! Calvin's my second choice in bachelors in that game. Phoebe makes green-haired children and I want to marry her, but I married both Kathy and Selena instead. I can't say no to mature, hot bachelorettes. I wish there were more bachelorettes like Selena, but Harvest Moon/Story of Seasons always have pale-skinned bachelorettes even if they offer 1 dark-skinned bachelor in every game. So unfair. Trio of Towns do have the dark-skinned twins, but I'm not really interested in getting the game.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 24, 2016)

Hmm for me it is the Wizard I couldn't resist! He is so sweet, handsome, and lonely! I guess I never really noticed that there aren't dark-skinned bachelorettes. That seems really unfair now that I think about it. :C What a shame! They could do with more diversity in the games for sure! I did hear that they are considering adding same sex relationships in the future, so that is interesting I suppose. 

So why aren't you interested in Trio? Just curious! ^-^


----------



## Greggy (Oct 24, 2016)

I think Marvelous _might_ consider same-sex relationships for Story of Seasons in the future, but the way they noted it makes me expect for the worst. Natsume confirmed that there's no same-sex marriage in Skytree Village, and they don't seem to have any plans to do so despite being discussed often. If Story of Seasons did add same-sex marriage, I'll still research about the bachelors and bachelorettes if I'm interested in them, and if the farming system becomes different and exciting. I do love the fast farming they offered in Story of Seasons, but I just hated how much I have to grind to unlock things.

I like that in Trio of Towns you have your own family and the bachelors and bachelorettes are diverse, but it feels like the farming system is just the same as ANB and SoS. There are two dark-skinned bachelorettes (that are twins!) that doesn't really peaked my interest compared to Selena. Come to think of it, I used to want SoS for Iris, which is a buxom and mature bachelorette, but the game is so grindy and takes long waits to unlock things so I left my love for her behind.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 24, 2016)

Yeah I am a bit concerned for how it will be executed. Maybe they will just do what Stardew Valley did! Everyone is bi! Problem solved! XD Yeah I will believe it when I see it though. I sounds like Marvelous is closer than Natsume, so we will see. From what people are saying, Trio does not have anywhere near as much grinding as SoS had. i really do like SoS, but it takes commitment to unlock everything for sure! 

Yeah I am happy they are bringing back some kind of backstory for the MC. It has been a long time since we got anything other than 'I guess I'll be a farmer now!' Yeah one of the dark-skinned twins is on my short list for my male file! I really like Siluka (the shy twin). I do like the farming in SoS better than LV though... I think the 1 plant at a time thing is what I hated most about it, but I hear that will change in Skytree so that is good news! I like Iris as well, but I did not marry her. Her personality didn't really work for me, but her design was gorgeous! <3 ^///^ One of the things I dislike about her (and Klaus my hubby in game) is that they are so fixated on the age difference and bring it up too much! :C They are both super insecure about that and that brings them down in my view. The only reason I still go for Klaus is because he still has an interesting/attractive enough personality to work for me, but a lot of people couldn't look past it.


----------



## Greggy (Oct 24, 2016)

I appreciate Story of Seasons drifting away from the whole "Harvest Goddess Crisis" in their story and going back to the good ol' days. Still, the game doesn't really interest me as much as Natsume's Harvest Moon. I'm glad that upgrades are back in Skytree Village because we totally needed that.

Also, since BokuMono is celebrating its 20th anniversary with Trio of Towns, I wished they did something different instead. Like, make another Magical Melody-like game where villagers from different games move in and move away. Like in Animal Crossing.


----------



## Maynlavigne (Oct 25, 2016)

Human version of Animal crossing? Hahah I'd totally play it but will be even more sad when someone moves out ;-;


----------



## Samansu (Oct 25, 2016)

Greggy said:


> I appreciate Story of Seasons drifting away from the whole "Harvest Goddess Crisis" in their story and going back to the good ol' days. Still, the game doesn't really interest me as much as Natsume's Harvest Moon. I'm glad that upgrades are back in Skytree Village because we totally needed that.
> 
> Also, since BokuMono is celebrating its 20th anniversary with Trio of Towns, I wished they did something different instead. Like, make another Magical Melody-like game where villagers from different games move in and move away. Like in Animal Crossing.



Oh yes the upgrades in Skytree will be absolutely essential! Doing everything one plat at a time forever is no good at all! :C Yeah the Harvest Goddess crisis is kinda played out, and so is the 'inherit a farm from you dead grandpa.' I'm glad that you are studying under living relatives and that your parents and sister can visit! It makes it feel much more realistic!

It's true! I can only guess that they didn't do anything super different because of the recent split from Natsume? Either way it would be very interesting to see them try something different again! ^-^ It could certainly make things more exciting! I own Magical Melody, but I haven't played it yet as I have a long back-log of games to play! XD I didn't know people could move out, but that is very interesting! 

I am currently (slowly...) working my way through all of the Mario (traditional platformers), Legend of Zelda, Harvest Moon/Story of Seasons, Rune Factory, Pok?mon, and Fire Emblem games in order! It is going quite slow, but I am enjoying it! ^-^ So far I am still on game 1 of each series! XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Maynlavigne said:


> Human version of Animal crossing? Hahah I'd totally play it but will be even more sad when someone moves out ;-;



Right!? Don't leave me my precious villagers! ;n;


----------



## Greggy (Oct 25, 2016)

What if the villagers moved out depending on your friendship points on them? Like, you can totally ignore or gift horror items to the villagers you don't like until they declare that they'll move out. If you married a bachelor or a bachelorette they will stay in the town forever. I don't know, there are batches of villagers I want in one setting.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 26, 2016)

Greggy said:


> What if the villagers moved out depending on your friendship points on them? Like, you can totally ignore or gift horror items to the villagers you don't like until they declare that they'll move out. If you married a bachelor or a bachelorette they will stay in the town forever. I don't know, there are batches of villagers I want in one setting.



That would actually be kind of awesome! Like you could hand pick which villagers you wanted! If you combined that with the Fire Emblem-esque rival marriage it would be the greatest dating sim farming game ever! ^-^


----------



## Greggy (Oct 26, 2016)

Yeah, when Harvest Moon mixes with Animal Crossing and Fire Emblem when it comes to socialization, it would be the best Harvest Moon game ever! Why didn't they thought of it yet? BokuMono is 20 years old now, and we have a huge cast to offer! ANB, SoS, and Trio of Towns are too similar to each other, I hope Marvelous' Story of Seasons would shake things up. I can't wait for them to try something new because BokuMono is losing my interest now that there's Natsume's Harvest Moon with new and exciting features.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 27, 2016)

Greggy said:


> Yeah, when Harvest Moon mixes with Animal Crossing and Fire Emblem when it comes to socialization, it would be the best Harvest Moon game ever! Why didn't they thought of it yet? BokuMono is 20 years old now, and we have a huge cast to offer! ANB, SoS, and Trio of Towns are too similar to each other, I hope Marvelous' Story of Seasons would shake things up. I can't wait for them to try something new because BokuMono is losing my interest now that there's Natsume's Harvest Moon with new and exciting features.



Oh most definitely! I now really, REALLY want them to make that! <3 They totally should have thought of that by now! ^-^ You should work for Marvelous or Natsume! ^.~ I can definitely understand that. They do need to mix it up because 3 similar games in a row is too much. Hopefully the next one will be different! If not I will start to lose interest too. :C

So who were your favorite bachelor and bachelorette in Lost Valley/Seed of Memories? ^-^


----------



## Greggy (Oct 27, 2016)

I'd like to work on Natsume just to see how they handle Harvest Moon. But eh, I'm too young and not American and they're likely not open for positions right now XD

My initial favorite in The Lost Valley was Emily because she can cook and she's so cheery (plus her design is cute), but when the DLC came out I pursued Andrea instead because of how she looks and her interests and profession are interesting. I made two files because of this.


----------



## TaliZorah (Oct 28, 2016)

*Favorite Game:* Animal Parade. I love the console versions the best. I played the hell out of Grand Bazaar though.
*Least Favorite Game:* I like them all, really.
*Favorite Crop:* Strawberries!
*Favorite Animal:* Ostriches.
*Favorite Festival:* New Years Eve.
*Favorite Bachelor:* Luke from AP or Allen from NB.
*Favorite Bachelorette:* Luna!
*Do you like Rival Marriages?:* I do. It adds drama to the game.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 28, 2016)

Greggy said:


> I'd like to work on Natsume just to see how they handle Harvest Moon. But eh, I'm too young and not American and they're likely not open for positions right now XD
> 
> My initial favorite in The Lost Valley was Emily because she can cook and she's so cheery (plus her design is cute), but when the DLC came out I pursued Andrea instead because of how she looks and her interests and profession are interesting. I made two files because of this.



Haha! Well that is probably true, but it never hurts to look into it when you are old enough! Where are you from? ^-^ and yeah it would be interesting to see how they treat Harvest Moon at Natsume!

I like those two as well! I was VERY dissappointed with the bachelor selection until the DLC. Luke is good, so I felt motivated to make a girl file finally! XD I wanted to marry Gareth since he was perfect, but it wasn't an option until SoM. I like the look of the new bachelors and bachelorettes in Skytree, so I hope they will be good! ^-^


----------



## Greggy (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm from the Philippines, and Harvest Moon has a niche fanbase here kudos to Back to Nature. Playstation is the console of choice here, so Back to Nature was very popular during its time. My school even did a play inspired by BtN, but I haven't watched it because I haven't bought a ticket for it --"

In Skytree Village, I think I'll pick a male file for Elise. She she has a French accent like her father, and I'm learning French myself. I'd also like a girl file for Cyril, since he reminds me of Colton from Animal Crossing, but his name is so awkward. It's a long story why I find his name awkward and therefore I won't make a girl file just because of him.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 29, 2016)

Oh interesting! I really like BtN, so it is nice to know it has a good following! A play based on it sounds super cool! ^-^

Haha! We have the same picks! ^-^ I don't really like the name Cyril, but I don't find it awkward. I'm sure there is a very interesting story attached to that, but I won't ask you to share if you don't want to! I'm looking forward to the release so we can have more info on it! ^-^ Did you pre-order?


----------



## Greggy (Oct 29, 2016)

I didn't preordered Skytree Village, but I'm sure as heck that I'll be getting it soon. I'm tight of my budget and I won't get it on its release date like I did in The Lost Valley, besides there's Pokemon Sun that I'd prefer to get first.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 30, 2016)

Fair enough! I didn't pre-order it either, but I'm sure I will be getting it. Money is tight for me too since I just had to buy a new car! :C


----------



## Samansu (Nov 1, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Nena (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi I've never played any harvest moon game so my question is which game should I start with and does it matter? I have the new 3ds xl and I want to get trio of tows or skytree are they related in any way ? Thanks to all who read and answer


----------



## Samansu (Nov 2, 2016)

Nena said:


> Hi I've never played any harvest moon game so my question is which game should I start with and does it matter? I have the new 3ds xl and I want to get trio of tows or skytree are they related in any way ? Thanks to all who read and answer



Hi there and welcome to the Harvest Moon community! ^-^

It doesn't matter which one you start with since they are all independent of each other. You can start with whatever game looks/sounds best to you! As far as Skytree and Trio go, they are not related. Marvelous and Natsume used to work together to publish the games in the US, but they have split. This caused there to be 2 different game series starting with Lost Valley and Story of Seasons. The traditional 'Harvest Moon' series is now done by Marvelous and called Story of Seasons, and the new games coming out as 'Harvest Moon' are basically a new series by Natsume. Personally I like both series now, but I like Story of Seasons better.

I would suggest you watch some gameplay videos and decide which one looks more appealing to you! 

As far as old games in the series, I would HIGHLY recommend both Harvest Moon Back to Nature for PS1 and PSP, or Animal Parade for Wii. ^-^ I also suggest the site Ushi no Tane for more info about all of the games! ^-^

I am happy to discuss them with you if you have other questions! ^-^ Enjoy!


----------



## Nena (Nov 2, 2016)

Thanks OK so harvest moon animal parade for the wii I  can get seeing as I have Wii but my ps3 and psp I gave away. Thank you so much I've been playing my games again on my 3ds xl for about 1yr now and at times I would like to play an easy relaxing game.


----------



## Greggy (Nov 2, 2016)

Just a few more days till the Skytree Village release~!


----------



## Samansu (Nov 2, 2016)

Nena said:


> Thanks OK so harvest moon animal parade for the wii I  can get seeing as I have Wii but my ps3 and psp I gave away. Thank you so much I've been playing my games again on my 3ds xl for about 1yr now and at times I would like to play an easy relaxing game.



You are very welcome! ^-^ Animal Parade is amazing and has a big cast of bachelors and bachelorettes to choose from! I hope you like it! ^-^ <3


----------



## Nena (Nov 2, 2016)

Thanks me too


----------



## Samansu (Nov 2, 2016)

Greggy said:


> Just a few more days till the Skytree Village release~!



Woot! Get hyped! ^-^ I'm excited for my copy to come! ^-^


----------



## Samansu (Nov 2, 2016)

double post... :<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nena said:


> Thanks me too



Oh and I fixed the link btw... Sorry about that! :<


----------



## Greggy (Nov 2, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Woot! Get hyped! ^-^ I'm excited for my copy to come! ^-^



Aw, I'm quite jealous that you'll get it on time. I'll get mine late, maybe next year.


----------



## Samansu (Nov 2, 2016)

Greggy said:


> Aw, I'm quite jealous that you'll get it on time. I'll get mine late, maybe next year.



Aww... I'm sorry. ;n; I hope you are able to get it sooner than that! Do you want me to let you know how it is?


----------



## Nena (Nov 2, 2016)

I bookmarked the page thanks again


----------



## Momzilla (Nov 3, 2016)

*Favorite Game:* Animal Parade
*Least Favorite Game:*The Tale of Two Towns
*Favorite Crop:*Anything Multi-Harvest
*Favorite Animal:*Chickens
*Favorite Festival:*Any Romantic
*Favorite Bachelor:*Wizard
*Favorite Bachelorette:*Witch
*Do you like Rival Marriages?:* I have mixed feelings towards them. Sometimes it is fun, but if it is a hard to get person it really feels like a stressful time crunch getting them to like you.

Currently looking forward to Story of Seasons: Trio of Towns! I have played the first SOS to death and need something new.


----------



## Samansu (Nov 3, 2016)

Momzilla said:


> *Favorite Game:* Animal Parade
> *Least Favorite Game:*The Tale of Two Towns
> *Favorite Crop:*Anything Multi-Harvest
> *Favorite Animal:*Chickens
> ...



You have good taste! ^.~ Magical marriage candidates are always fun! ^-^ I can see that about rival marriages, but when balanced properly I think it is very nice! I like that in ToT and AP they won't marry unless you purposely befriend the same gender side of the couple! You get to relax and pick who you want and then marry off the others! ^-^

I am very excited about Trio as well! Who are you hoping to marry? ^///^


----------



## Nerd House (Nov 7, 2016)

I got Story of Seasons when it came out, but I didn't get too far past the tutorial...it just seemed really slow paced. Too slow for my taste. xD

I might go back to it and give it another go soon-ish. Maybe after Pokemon Moon is done.


----------



## Holla (Nov 7, 2016)

I really need to get back into this game. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Samansu (Nov 7, 2016)

Alaros said:


> I got Story of Seasons when it came out, but I didn't get too far past the tutorial...it just seemed really slow paced. Too slow for my taste. xD
> 
> I might go back to it and give it another go soon-ish. Maybe after Pokemon Moon is done.



Story of Seasons is a bit slow paced and gets super grindy towards the end. The new installment (Trio of Towns) is coming out early next year and has, according to folks with a Japanese copy, fixed a lot of those issues. I would recommend you check it out and see if it looks appealing to you! ^-^ Personally I really like Story of Seasons, but it isn't my favorite. I am only able to unlock everything because I decided to marry Kamil and have him do the reverse proposal in one of my files, and that takes a loooong time! XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Holla said:


> I really need to get back into this game. I really enjoyed it.



Which game in particular? There are so many and I like almost all of them! ^-^


----------



## Nena (Nov 8, 2016)

Hello Samansu  is popolocrouix part of Sos or hm and I  see the skytree game in eshop


----------



## Samansu (Nov 8, 2016)

Nena said:


> Hello Samansu  is popolocrouix part of Sos or hm and I  see the skytree game in eshop



It is technically part of SoS, but I have not played it. It seems pretty different from the main series and I wasn't particularly motivated to check it out. 

Yup! Harvest Moon: Skytree Village came out today! It is the latest in the Harvest Moon series which is the newer one. The new Story of Seasons is set to come out in February I believe. ^-^


----------



## Momzilla (Nov 8, 2016)

Samansu said:


> You have good taste! ^.~ Magical marriage candidates are always fun! ^-^ I can see that about rival marriages, but when balanced properly I think it is very nice! I like that in ToT and AP they won't marry unless you purposely befriend the same gender side of the couple! You get to relax and pick who you want and then marry off the others! ^-^
> 
> I am very excited about Trio as well! Who are you hoping to marry? ^///^



I'm not sure. Normally I have a good idea going in, but I like several of the bachelors and bechelorettes...I haven't even settled on what gender my first character will be yet. xD I saw pictures of the girl with fox ears, which tips the scale in favor of being male a bit...


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 8, 2016)

I may just get Story of Seasons 2 ^.^ In my whole life as a gamer I'm ashamed to say I only played one Harvest Moon game: HM for the Snes. Never had an opportunity to play the others sadly but I hear that FoMT is a top fave among fans. A Wonderful Life too ^.^

SoS looked real good but I'm glad I waited, since part 2 looks so visually appealing


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 8, 2016)

I may just get Story of Seasons 2 ^.^ In my whole life as a gamer I'm ashamed to say I only played one Harvest Moon game: HM for the Snes. Never had an opportunity to play the others sadly but I hear that FoMT is a top fave among fans. A Wonderful Life too ^.^

SoS looked real good but I'm glad I waited, since part 2 looks so visually appealing


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 9, 2016)

Does anyone have Harvest Moon: Skytree Village? Is it any good? I didn't like Lost Valley at all and that was the game people were comparing it too. :c


----------



## Samansu (Nov 9, 2016)

Momzilla said:


> I'm not sure. Normally I have a good idea going in, but I like several of the bachelors and bechelorettes...I haven't even settled on what gender my first character will be yet. xD I saw pictures of the girl with fox ears, which tips the scale in favor of being male a bit...



Ugh I know! There are too many good choices this time! I like Ford, Ludus, and Yuzuki for a girl file and for a boy file I like Siluka and Kasumi! Also I kinda hat to break this to you, but the fox, Inari, is a magical candidate and can be married whether you choose to play as a boy OR a girl. Unfortunately it doesn't help much with decision making... :sigh:

- - - Post Merge - - -



LittleMissPanda said:


> I may just get Story of Seasons 2 ^.^ In my whole life as a gamer I'm ashamed to say I only played one Harvest Moon game: HM for the Snes. Never had an opportunity to play the others sadly but I hear that FoMT is a top fave among fans. A Wonderful Life too ^.^
> 
> SoS looked real good but I'm glad I waited, since part 2 looks so visually appealing



Haha! Ironically A Wonderful Life is one of my least favorite. FoMT is pretty good though! I think you will definitely enjoy SoS2, but if you have a chance you should give the older ones a chance too! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



ACN_Jade said:


> Does anyone have Harvest Moon: Skytree Village? Is it any good? I didn't like Lost Valley at all and that was the game people were comparing it too. :c



Well it is in the same line as Lost Valley. I did not enjoy Lost Valley very much, but I should be getting Skytree Village today so I will let you know how it is in comparison to LV. ^-^


----------



## Momzilla (Nov 9, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Ugh I know! There are too many good choices this time! I like Ford, Ludus, and Yuzuki for a girl file and for a boy file I like Siluka and Kasumi! Also I kinda hat to break this to you, but the fox, Inari, is a magical candidate and can be married whether you choose to play as a boy OR a girl. Unfortunately it doesn't help much with decision making... :sigh:



REALLY?! ERMAHGAH! I didn't know that! Actually that simplifies it for me some. Might just fiddle with the m/f appearance at the beginning now and pick whichever I fancy more without having to worry much for it. Then, if I decide to restart later on I can do so having a better feel for the other candidates personalities and choose gender accordingly. ^-^ You basically just told me the best thing ever. :}


----------



## Samansu (Nov 9, 2016)

Momzilla said:


> REALLY?! ERMAHGAH! I didn't know that! Actually that simplifies it for me some. Might just fiddle with the m/f appearance at the beginning now and pick whichever I fancy more without having to worry much for it. Then, if I decide to restart later on I can do so having a better feel for the other candidates personalities and choose gender accordingly. ^-^ You basically just told me the best thing ever. :}



Oh! Well happy to help then! ^-^ Glad it makes it easier for you!


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 13, 2016)

Any update on Skytree? A friend of mine is asking me about the game now. x3


----------



## Samansu (Nov 13, 2016)

ACN_Jade said:


> Any update on Skytree? A friend of mine is asking me about the game now. x3



Oh whoops! I forgot to come here and update you guys! My bad!

Ok so I have been playing for a few days now and I have reached mid-summer on a boy file and a girl file. Overall I am really enjoying the game!  



Spoiler: Things I like! <3



~You unlock tools and things much quicker!

~Tools can be upgraded! (first upgrade to hoe, shovel, and watering can allow you to do 3 squares at a time!)

~Because of the above terraforming it MUCH quicker and easier!

~Game tells you what to do to move forward! (Quests give more specific information which is super helpful!)

~New characters are fun, and seem interesting/different! 

~Poitou Donkey!!! It is adorable! <3 ^///^





Spoiler: Things I don't like... ;^;



~I am mid-summer and STILL HAVEN'T GOTTEN THE DAMN HAMMER!!! (I know it is unlocked while completeing story stuff, but I am tired of looking at that ugly rock...)

~Took a day or two to unlock the ability to jump. (Not the end of the world, but a bit annoying... I unlocked an area, but couldn't get to it because I couldn't jump or dig yet.)

~Gareth and Tabitha have returned, but are not marriable... (not YET at least! Come on DLC!!! <-- There will be DLC because there is a section on the main menu for it. No idea what it will be at this point, but I imagine more clothes, hairstyles, marriage candidates, and maye crops?)

~Areas you haven't unlocked are non-traversable, so I don't even know how big my valley is or if there is another water source.



As I said I am still really enjoying it! I went in planning to marry Cyril, but after meeting him... Well you'll see. Suffice it to say he is DEFINITELY off the table and I started looking at other options. I hadn't considered Garbiel because he looked too young, but his in-game model looks great! I was having a hard time deciding between the two since Gareth isn't an option. (I can't help it... I love wizards! ^///^) Since I couldn't decide I opted to restart as a boy and pursue Jeanne! I am basically back to where I was and am looking forward to getting into Fall!

So, do you guys have any questions? I would be happy to answer! ^-^


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 13, 2016)

DLC? Ugh. That's a big 'nty' for me. I might have to give that game a pass and just wait for Trio of Towns. I'm not a huge fan of things being locked behind DLC's. I put up with it in some games but just kinda sucks when games on Nintendo start doing it. ;..;


----------



## Samansu (Nov 13, 2016)

ACN_Jade said:


> DLC? Ugh. That's a big 'nty' for me. I might have to give that game a pass and just wait for Trio of Towns. I'm not a huge fan of things being locked behind DLC's. I put up with it in some games but just kinda sucks when games on Nintendo start doing it. ;..;



That is a respectable position. The game is complete within itself, they just adding minor/trivial stuff. There are already plenty of crops, outfits, and hairstyles. Number of marriage candidates is a little low, but that doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 13, 2016)

If anything I'll add it on my list. In 5 days Pokemon Sun and Moon come out and I have those on pre-order. I'm also still working through Rune Factory 4, Monster Hunter Gen....yeah....I'm playing a lot of games atm. xD A lot of downtime between my classes.


----------



## Samansu (Nov 14, 2016)

ACN_Jade said:


> If anything I'll add it on my list. In 5 days Pokemon Sun and Moon come out and I have those on pre-order. I'm also still working through Rune Factory 4, Monster Hunter Gen....yeah....I'm playing a lot of games atm. xD A lot of downtime between my classes.



Oh no worries! I am in the same boat right now. Playing soo many games at once...


----------



## Espionage (Nov 14, 2016)

I've always wanted harvest moon.


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 15, 2016)

*Favorite Game:* Harvest Moon: Back to Nature
*Least Favorite Game:* Harvest Moon DS
*Favorite Crop:* Strawberry
*Favorite Animal:* Chicken
*Favorite Festival:* Tomato Festival
*Favorite Bachelor:* Gray
*Favorite Bachelorette:* Popuri
*Do you like Rival Marriages?:* Neutral, I dislike having to rush getting heart events to avoid getting the person I'm aiming for taken away, but also want to see other bachelor/bachelorette getting married too

I'm currently playing Story of Seasons and overwhelmed by how much there is to do, and not in a good way. Lots of fields to conquest, lots of furniture to make, lots of clothes--WHY ARE WE SO SELF-SUFFICIENT IN THIS GAME?!? This probably explains why it takes a long time to unlock things too...


----------



## Samansu (Nov 15, 2016)

Espionage said:


> I've always wanted harvest moon.



Any particular one that caught your eye, or just any of them?


----------



## Samansu (Nov 15, 2016)

Ayaya said:


> *Favorite Game:* Harvest Moon: Back to Nature
> *Least Favorite Game:* Harvest Moon DS
> *Favorite Crop:* Strawberry
> *Favorite Animal:* Chicken
> ...



Oh yeah SoS is quite overwhelming... Like for real why do I have to do everything!? Including building stuff! I gathered all the materials and now I have to make it too? What are you doing carpenter!? :sigh: I kinda get clothes because there isn't a tailor or seamstress, but the carpentry fills me with rage! 

My first run through I was trying to do it all. Get and plant all the fields, rush through all of the unlocking, etc. My second playthrough and on I decided to only get the fields I NEEDED to! This mean the only fields I worry about are Honey and Mushroom, Tea, Rice Paddy, and Orchard ( I know I don't NEED orchard, but it is easier to have the trees there imo). Only having to get and maintain 4 fields is much more manageable for me. I do the rest of the farming on my ACTUAL farm to save time. The other thing I do is to go after a candidate that takes more time (like Nadi who doesn't show up until winter of Year 1), that way I am less pressured to hurry and get everything done quickly! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -

I will say I am really looking forward to Trio of Towns since it looks like they improved a lot of those problems! ^-^


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 15, 2016)

Ayaya said:


> *Favorite Game:* Harvest Moon: Back to Nature
> *Least Favorite Game:* Harvest Moon DS
> *Favorite Crop:* Strawberry
> *Favorite Animal:* Chicken
> ...



I stopped bothering with the conquest unless it is a field I want. I did however, make a point to own them all at one time except for the tree field. Then I switched to w/e I wanted to work on. I also stock piled cloth and thread and what not so I can make the outfits for the Fashion theme thing. Same for furniture, only made the ones I wanted to use to decorate. I also pick one person that I'll gift/talk to constantly for an in game week, and then switch to another one and so on and so forth so I'm not running out of Stamina in the middle of the day. x.X


----------

